# tie on nock points



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

im hoping someone can provide some info on tie on nock points. best knots to use that hold well, also best serving material and size to use. i know it can be dependent on string serving size but is there almost a one dize fits most?


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

https://youtu.be/j8EghWvyUcA

This has worked well for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I like Rick Barbee's method much better. Leaves a flatter nock set, much simpler to tie and very easy to adjust.

Bowmania


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

What I do is set the bow up with a clamp-on nock set. I then tune the bow. Once tuned I tie in a lower nock set with the arrow nock on the string, remove the top clamp-on nock set and put the arrow nock back on the string to make sure the spacing is right. I then tie in the new top nock set.

Is that enough usage of the word "nock"?


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

The classiest is going to be with nail knots. I go the easy way and just use overhand knots alternated on the top and bottom of the string. The first overhand knot is an "overhand an a half" if that makes sense, it holds when you tighten it up. The rest are normal and alternate, over and under the string. I keep them tight to each other as I work down the sting. I reverse directions after about 3/16", tie another overhand and a half and then a regular overhand to secure it. Trim the ends and burn with a match.

If you don't make them to tight you can turn them up and down the string. I make them pretty tight though and they never move. I use white BCY #3D serving thread.


----------



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

"nailless" nail knots. I tighten them up using a set of needlenose pliers and like Easykeeper says, they don't move. You can "screw" them up and down the serving if needed though, however if you do that I've heard that some people glue them in place afterwards.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I basically do the same as EasyKeeper. I use the white strands in paracord, seems to work well. I also like to dab my knots with a little superglue. Careful not to get any on the serving. Gives it that hard shell that I like.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

I use Brownell's #4 serving for most of my nocks over a variety serving materials.

I tie a series of simple, overhand knots (the first knot when tying a shoe) alternating front-then-back on the string in neat circles laying next to each other ... about 9 knots. I use an over-long piece of serving to get a good grasp so that I can crank each knot down tight as the dickens with my fists. 

Final knot is a square knot ... snip ends ... melt tags with flame into the knot. 

This works well in its own simple way to affix an immoveable nock upon the string.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Nail knott with some b-50 on the bottom. Nice and squishy. I Use brass on top, no particular good reason, but I tell myself I can find the nock locator more easily and quickly....


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Jinkster did a nice video on that a few years ago.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2218431&highlight=nail+knot


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

gnome said:


> Jinkster did a nice video on that a few years ago.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2218431&highlight=nail+knot


I tried playing the video and it says it doesn't exist.....any other vids or links available? Thanks


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Bummer , it was a good video. 
Try Googling - Nail knot nocking points


----------



## danshao (Feb 17, 2014)

I was using the nylon string serving and Rick's method. But after tying the nock and shot the arrow few times the nock came loose and also made a small mark on the bow string where I tied it. Is the loose nock because I didn't burn the serving ends or just that I didn't pull hard enough? Or maybe the nock serving is just too thin?


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I use the Rick Barbee method.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YlYqDiJN8U

The only problem I have is the lower nock point screwing down the string. The last string I made I was careful to create a screw that would go up the string when my fingers rolled off, but it still goes down. Once you finish tuning, you can lock it is place.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Double constrictor knot works best for me.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I mentioned I use Rick's method. Kinda. Instead of rapping around a pencil I use a loop of serving. The loop part is towards the pencil point (to the right and winding to the right). When I'm done rapping I just put the free end in the loop and pull the loop and free end to the other side.

Bowmania


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

I use red dental floss, and tie them on like Easykeeper detailed in his post. A dab of super glue on the last knot keeps them from coming loose.


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

I used strands from old bowstrings for many years and it worked fine except the diameter was too small to be adjustable. The key is getting bigger diameter than your serving and Rick put recommended using nylon crochet thread (cheap) from craft stores. He said they had it at WallyWorld too, but the stuff at mine was too small. I found some nylon "beading chord" at the craft store and it works great.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

I serve 5 wraps beginning knot and 5 wraps finishing knot just as you would for a center serving. I spray the serving material with contact cement before beginning serving the nock set. I use a metal upper nock point.
This method provides me with a constant source of irritation and aggravation and I would not recommend it to anyone.

I have actually been meaning to ask for advice on an improvement method but have not gotten around to it yet.
Am anxious to try some of the above mentioned methods.

Thanks for the valuable information.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I use half knots starting where I want bottom, move up 6 times or so, full knot and burn ends. I use b50 and I do not do tight knots, it will dig into the serving if you do.
Most, I believe, use thicker guage for nock than serving. This is quick, easy, cheap and lasts as long as the string.
I've seen some fancy ways of doing it but don't bother


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

twigg -

With the above 20 posts, I think you should be able to see, it just doesn't matter - pick one.
It's a freaking knot! (A number of over hand knots, and finish with a triple, worked for me but it really doesn't matter.) 

I've used dental floss, #4 nylon, Dacron, sewing thread + krazy glue, Fletch-tite, even F.N.W, for those old enough to remember. 

These days, I just use the brass crimp ons. No differences, except I can put a nocking point on or adjust it a lot faster than you can tie one on (may have to rephrase that).

Don't over complicate it. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Sauk Mountain said:


> I use red dental floss, and tie them on like Easykeeper detailed in his post. A dab of super glue on the last knot keeps them from coming loose.


I hope the red dental floss is not from bleeding gums. Still, it is good to see you are recycling.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I think it comes down to movable or unmovable. I like movable when I am tuning, which I am doing now. I can add a few turns on mine as I stand on the line shooting. It is much faster than removing and recrimping brass, which I used to do. Once I get it where I want, I can remove the lower and replace it with a locked down knot that will not move. The upper one does not move since my fingers don't touch it. It might if I was shooting split.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I hope the red dental floss is not from bleeding gums. Still, it is good to see you are recycling.


Lol. The red is cinnamon flavor. With a family of 4 with excellent dental coverage that is 8 trips to the dentist a year with the complimentary goodie bags filled with oral hygiene products.


----------

